# Upset stomach?



## Lily (Feb 13, 2007)

Last night Lily was in her crate. She was not used to it, but was doing great. Then, at around 6 a.m, I heard a weird noise. I turned to see that she had vomited in her crate. I think she had an upset stomach, but could it have anything to do with the crate?


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Susie, I don't think it is from the crate. Lily had an upset from something else I would guess.
If this continues I would see my Vet.

Get better Lily!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NC's Mom (Oct 23, 2004)

I keep a good supply of acidophilus on hand for all three of us to use when we have an upset stomach. Both dogs LOVE it and if one has a upset tummy and needs some, I always end up having to give some to the other as well or we have jealousy issues.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I always keep Pepto Bismal on hand for tummy upsets. Check with your vet for dosing information for Lily's weight.

Do keep an eye on Lily to make sure she doesn't vomit anymore. I was a "big dog" person before getting Lady and had no idea what a problem dehydration is for these toy breeds. I also keep Pedialite on hand and an infant syringe to replenish electrolites after a stomach upset. I learned the hard way it's a lot cheaper to do that than have to have her hospitalized for IV fluids!


----------



## Lucky (Jun 2, 2005)

> I keep a good supply of acidophilus on hand for all three of us to use when we have an upset stomach. Both dogs LOVE it and if one has a upset tummy and needs some, I always end up having to give some to the other as well or we have jealousy issues.[/B]


Can I ask you what type of acidphilus you use. I need some to keep on hand. Lucky gets lots of stomach aches. Have you ever heard of giving echinicea (sp?) to dogs??? Pam and Lucky


----------

